# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  اليوم عيد ميلادي

## ابوحور

/:اليوم عيد ميلادي :/
وهادي هدية زوجتي 
وين هدايااهل الجود والكرم  :embarrest:   

 
 
 
 :clap:  :kaseh:  :wavetowel2:  :clap:  
ابو حور

----------


## وعود

*

[IMG]http://abeermahmoud.***********/page%205/317-EIDGREETINGS1.gif[/IMG]


**كل عام وأنت بخير 
عيد ميلاد سعيد*

----------


## سيناريو

*كل عام وأنت بألف خير أخوي أبو حور* 
*والله يسعد أيامك* 






**



*[IMG]http://dollythesame.***********/flowers/5.jpg[/IMG]*

*[IMG]http://img80.**************/img80/3224/11111111111jo0.jpg[/IMG]*

**

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

عيد ميلاد سعيد ..

كل سنه وانت بخير يارب ..

كل المودة

----------


## لحن الخلود

كل عام وانت بالف خير اخي ابو حور

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

* ابو حــور* 

*كل عــام وانت بــالف خير*
*وعقبــال 150 عــام في طااعة الرحمن ..*

----------


## ابوحور

شكراً جزيلاً لكم على هالحفلهـ الرائعـ .. 

أسعدنيـ تواجدكمـ وكذلك هدايكمـ  الجميلهـ ..

يلا لاتستحوا أكلوووا الكيك كلهـ .. بس وين الشرابـ يلا جيبوا اليكمـ شرابـ <<< عيد ميلاده ويتشراط بعد :)

يعطيكمـ ربيـ العافية جميعاً ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تستاهل 

[IMG]http://dollythesame.***********/flowers/5.jpg[/IMG]

وكل عام وانت بالف خير

اتفضل الشوكلاة

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

**



*كل عااااااام وانت بالف خير*


*كل عام  والسعد والافراح عامرين في ديارك*



*كل عام وانت في رضى الرحمن*




**






**



*بس اقول اخوق ترى الهديه الي فوق مو كلها لك اول وحده لزوجتك*

*تراها تستاهل*






**

*دمتــ** بود*

----------


## ابوحور

عفاف الهدى ... شكراً جزيلاً 

..سحر القوافي .. 

أيهـ واللهـ تستاهل أم حور .. 

مشكوره .. ونردها لكم بالافراح 

والله يبارك بحياتكمـ جميعاً ..,

----------


## شفق

كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## اوشين

كل سنة وانت طيب
happy birth day

----------


## نور الهدى

**
*عيد ميلاد سعيد*

----------


## سمراء

*عيد ميلاد سعيد*
*وكل عام وانت بألف خير خيوو*
*وعقبال 1000 سنه انشاء الله*
**
*وتفضل الكيكة*
**
*وهذي الهدية انشاء الله تعجبك*
**
**

----------


## khozam

اليوم ميلادك وأنا فيه موعود... 
يا أغلا دروبي ياغلاي وودادي.. 
الكون ونجومة على حبك شهود... 
كل المجرة تعرف ان مرادي.. 
اليوم ميلادك وانا اليوم مولود.. 
مدام حبك حب والنبض هادي.. 
 
وكل عام وانت
بمليووووووووووووووووووون الف خيرررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ابن الاسلام

*كل عام وانت بخير .... نتمنى لك طول العمر وصالح العمل ..... واقول ينبغي لمن يعيش يوم عيد ميلاده ان يشكر الله على نعمة البقاء وان يفكر بما اسلف وان يعزم بان يغير السيء منها ..... وليس لديك سيء ان شاء الله تعالى ...*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

كل عام وأنت بألف خير




















عقبال ما تزوج اولاد اولاد اولاد ..... اولادك  :wink: 

والله يحقق كل امانيك






تحياتي

----------


## عاشق الحرية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد 
السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الغالي "ابو حور"
كل عام وانتي بألف خير
وجعل الله ايامك كلها خير وسعادة
عقبال كل سنة و سنة 
إن شاء الله
و هذه هدية بسيطة 

دبدوب وصل الهداية إلى " ابو حور"
 
 
 



و لو انهاا وصلت متأخرة 
و نسألكم الدعاء

----------

